# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Λάρυ ή Λάρα;

## makis3519

Καλημέρα παιδιά επανέρχομαι πάλι στο θέμα του Λάρυ και παραθέτω μερικές ακόμη φωτό,η ηλικία του είνια 1,5 χρόνων πριν να τον βάλω θηλυκιά μιμούνταν ήχουν και κελαηδούσε, είναι πιο επιθετικός απο τη θηλυκιά και δαγκώνει μερικές φορές, κάνουν γλύκες όλη τη μέρα με τη θυληκιά αλλά δεν τους έχω δεί να ζευγαρώνουν ποτέ τι είναι βρέ παιδιά τελικά, έχω διαβάσει πολλά και διάφορα αρθρα αλλά άκρη δεν έβγαλα.

----------


## nikolakis81

για αρσενικο μου μοιάζει αλλα ας σου πουνε με σίγουρα οι κοκατιλαδες  :winky:  

Καλημεραα!!!

----------


## andreascrete

Αρσενικό είναι.

----------


## makis3519

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά έχει στα φτερά του όμως στογγυλο κομμάτια κίτρινο αλλά όχι στην ουρά

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Η ηλικία του είναι καλή γιατί έχει περάσει τους πρώτους έκι με εννέα μήνες και άρα την πρώτη πτερόροια οπότε έχει τα ενήλικα χρώματα.Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι είναι θηλυκό λόγω του ότι έχει κίτρινες κηλίδες στο κάτω μέρος της φτερούγας χαρακτηριστικό των θηλυκών lutino cickatiles.Κελαηδούσε η σφύριζε;Τα θηλυκά σφυρίζουν χωρίς παραλλαγές στον ήχο.

----------


## makis3519

Παραθέτω ένα βίντεο όταν τον είχα πάρει τις πρώτες μέρες περίπου για να δείτε τι ήχους έκανε [youtube:3f4b51t6]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFsRVVxFYI8[/youtube:3f4b51t6]

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μπερδεύτηκα λίγο υπάρχει και άλλο πουλάκι;Το κλουβί είναι μικρό και δεν είναι για παπαγάλους.Τα κάγκελα πρέπει να είναι οριζόντια με το πάτο για να μπορεί να σκαρφαλώνει.Το πλάτος του είναι μικρό νομίζω.Μπορεί να γυρίσει χωρίς να ακουμπά η ουρά του στα κάγκελα;Το καθρεπτάκι να το βγάλεις γιατί δεν είναι καλό να ερωτοτροπεί με το είδωλο του.Μια πατήθρα να είναι στο πιο ψιλό μέρος για να κοιμάται.

----------


## makis3519

Αυτό το κλουβάκι απομακρύνθηκε εδώ και μήνες ήταν αυτό που μου πρότεινε ο petshopas καθως και το καθρεφτάκι και τα υπολοιπα τώρα φιλοξενείτε με κλουβί κατάλληλο για κοκατίλ γιαυτο ανέφερα όταν το πήρα,υπάρχει πιο μακρυά ένα καναρίνι αλλά έχουν διαφορετικές φωνές νομίζω φαίνεται πότε κελαηδάει ο Λάρυ.

----------


## makis3519

Καμία άλλη γνώμη παιδιά;

----------


## Antigoni87

Εγώ δε γνωρίζω...  ::  Οι ήχοι του θα μπορούσε να είναι και θηλυκού και αρσενικού. Δεν κελαηδάει καθόλου πέρα από αυτούς τους ήχους;; Γιατί δεν κάνεις ένα τεστ DNA να σιγουρευτείς;

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

το φλερτ με τον καθρεφτη μοιαζει για αρσενικο το χρωμα για θηλυκο...
βαλε και φωτογραφια απο την σεσα μερια της ουρας...

η φωτογραφιες ειναι τωρινες ή απ οταν ηταν νεαρο?

----------


## makis3519

Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάν οι φωτογραφίες καθόλου, είναι καινούργιες και αυτές και οι προηγούμενες, δεν καθεται να τον χαιδέψω για να βγάλω καλύτερες

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ειναι σιγουρα 1,5 χρονων?
για θηλυκο μου φενετε...
τα χρωματα μου φενονται για θηλυκο...
εχω διβασει οτι καποιες φορες και τα θηλυκα τραγουδουν ρυθμικα...αλλα πολυ σπανια και δεν εχω δει ποτε απο κοντα θηλυκο να σφυριζει με καποιο ρυθμο...

----------


## makis3519

Εχει δαχτυλίδι που λέει Αυγουστο του 09

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εγω θα πω θηλυκο...

περιμενε και γνωμες περισσοτερων...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> εγω θα πω θηλυκο...
> 
> περιμενε και γνωμες περισσοτερων...


Καθαρά Θηλυκό lutino Άγγελε.Τα σημάδια κάτω απο τη φτερούγα είναι πασιφανή και μάλιστα σε ενήλικο πτηνό..

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εχει και ριγες στην ουρα κωσταντινε...και αυτο θηλυκο μας διχνει...
οποτε θηλυκια αν και τραγουδιστρια "fullyhappy"

----------


## makis3519

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας, αποφάσισα λοιπόν να πάρω και έναν αρσενικό γιατί θα ήθελα να μου κάνουν μικράκια, πηρα λοιπόν απο γνωστό όχι pet shop ένα αρσενικό τον οποίο έχω μόνο του φαίνεται υγιέστατος τραγουδάει παίζει τρώει η κουτσουλιές του είναι εντάξει, το θέμα είναι στην συνέχεια να τον βάλει μαζί με τα δύο θηλυκά ή όχι;

----------

